

Promiscuous Django Models  - philgo20
http://tech.matchfwd.com/promiscuous-django-models/

======
lucian1900
Arguably a better approach would be to use something other than pickle for
serialising.

~~~
dguaraglia
I've done it myself by using a very simple JSONField class, but I'm looking
into using PostgreSQL HStore for a next iteration, as it allows me to search
the models by attributes, something the JSON field doesn't.

------
supjeff
With so much outrage over sexism in tech, I wouldn't title a blog post this
way.

~~~
amcgregor
promiscuous |prəˈmiskyo͞oəs| 2\. demonstrating or implying an undiscriminating
or unselective approach; indiscriminate or casual: "the city fathers were
promiscuous with their honours." • consisting of a wide range of different
things: Americans are free to pick and choose from a promiscuous array of
values and behaviour.

Hardly sexist. In this context I was referring to the more flexible and less
restrictive use of models. See the comment threads on the original post for
additional detail.

If you really want to raise that subject I can highly recommend a few good E3
video game trailers for you to comment on. ;P

~~~
supjeff
Touché.

